
DataGrip 1.0 (formerly 0xDBE): A New IDE for DBs and SQL - andrey_cheptsov
http://blog.jetbrains.com/datagrip/2015/12/16/datagrip-1-0-formerly-0xdbe-a-new-ide-for-dbs-and-sql/
======
JonoBB
If you are on Windows, then HeidiSQL is very good (MySQL, MSSQL and
PostgreSQL).

If you just want something very light and easy and runs in a browser, then
Adminer is pretty good (not an IDE, but certainly better than PHPMyAdmin).

~~~
luchadorvader
Absolutely agree with HeidiSQL. I'm in a situation where I'm still running
MySQL 4.0.26 and essentially nothing properly supports that with the exception
of the old MySQL query client (not workbench) and HeidiSQL which blows mysqls
software out of the water. It's a really solid software.

~~~
mathnode
Datagrip will work, so long as you have compatible JDBC driver.

~~~
luchadorvader
I'm going to give it a shot again, but when I tried before it was buggy with
support for that version. It seemed like it technically connected but it
wouldnt run any queries nor show any of the columns. Now that it's 1.0 I'll
try again but I can't spend too much time fighting it. I really want to be
able to use it but time unfortunately equals money :/.

------
foxpc
I use DBeaver daily and it is probably not the best tool in the lot (well, it
probably is if we're only looking at free ones) but I have become quite
accustomed to it.

That said, I use PHPStorm and maybe DataGrip will complement the knowledge of
JetBrains IDEs.

I'll give it at least a few hours of SQL work and get back.

EDIT: Well, apparently I won't have a couple of hours fiddling with the tool
considering that it does not really work as I expect it to.

* Added a MySQL connection, can't seem to be able to work with multiple databases unless I create multiple data sources. That's weird.

* Selecting a specific DB (what I don't really want to do) still shows me the wrong table list from a different DB. 'Forget Schemas' does not work. Weirdly enough, I can query the DB I selected, it just won't resolve the table names (and do autocomplete).

Though, it's probably just me having this problem since there's no way this
would go through the testing phase.

EDIT2: The price is also way too much in my opinion. It basically costs as
much as PHPStorm. Not sure why you would by DataGrip instead of Navicat.

~~~
ArtB
> EDIT2: The price is also way too much in my opinion. It basically costs as
> much as PHPStorm. Not sure why you would by DataGrip instead of Navicat.

Uhm for Navicat you need to buy a different license for each database and
operating system you use. Where I work we use both SQL Server and MySQL and I
use three different computers with different operating systems. JetBrains
terms are much friendlier.

~~~
jasode
Navicat the Premium[1] edition includes all the databases. But to your point,
you still have to pay separately for each operating system, and paying $599
for a single platform is expensive.

That being said, I've tried a dozen SQL utilities and the only one that is
fast and responsive for large tables is Navicat. The other utils such as
RazorSQL, SQLMaestro, Firefox XUL plugins, NET LINQPad, etc are memory hogs
and very slow for browsing tables with 100,000+ rows. I haven't tried
JetBrains yet but the 3 others that were written in Java and used JDBC were
very slow so I wouldn't be surprised if DataGrip is slower than Navicat.

If one is mainly using SQL frontend tools to help with syntax completion to
speed up typing in commands (ALTER TABLE, SELECT INNER JOIN, etc), any of
those utilities will work fine. But if you happen to need the tool to provide
a responsive "Excel-like datagrid" for browsing big tables, my experience has
found that Navicat is unmatched.

[1][http://www.navicat.com/products/navicat-
premium](http://www.navicat.com/products/navicat-premium)

------
louhike
I tested the beta, and compared to SQL Server Management Studio, it was really
nice to use it. Everything was must simpler and easier to use.

It had mostly problems to manage the specificities of SQL Server (not in the
SQL standard).

~~~
pjmlp
Have you tried their diagram tooling?

Having ER models is pretty standard on the documentation of our projects.

The page doesn't provide any screenshots for them.

EDIT: Found the screenshots,
[https://www.jetbrains.com/datagrip/features/other.html](https://www.jetbrains.com/datagrip/features/other.html)

~~~
mootothemax
>Have you tried their diagram tooling?

I'm not the OP, and I have tried the diagram tooling, walking away not just
disappointed, but annoyed at the waste of time every time.

I understand that automated diagramming is one of those problems that looks a
lot easier to solve than it actually is; the results were hilariously awful
every time I tried it, though, even with pretty basic DB schemas with the most
basic of foreign key definitions.

------
misterdata
On Mac, you may want to try Warp ([http://warp.one](http://warp.one)). It
allows for quick drag-and-drop data importing and exporting across different
file and database types. It abstracts the underlying storage away, and will
automatically push down queries to the database as much as possible.

------
ap22213
It's a fairly weak product given the other JB products that I use. But, I
anticipate that they'll continue improving it. The layout is just confusing
and not intuitive. And, it lacks a lot of power features.

But, recently, I've been using Redshift a lot (as well as MySQL and Postgres).
So, it's convenient to have open all the time.

------
mootothemax
I've been using the beta pretty much well since day 1, purely as a quick and
easy client for non-MySQL databases (e.g. SQL Server).

DataGrip is decent enough, and kinda-sorta works most of the time. Its design
seems firmly rooted in the 90s, though, and the extra features (such as
diagrams) seem to be bolted-on, half-baked "I can write this in a day!" tools
that quickly fall apart after a few minutes' in-depth use.

It's frustrating, as there's a real need for a cross-platform, cross-database
version of something like [http://www.sequelpro.com](http://www.sequelpro.com)

DataGrip's pricing also seems astronomically high for what you actually get.

~~~
jimmcslim
I think alot of people might pick it up as part of JetBrains new subscription
model.

------
bigbasti
I used the beta for a couple of days but gave up because i wasn't able to find
all the functionality i was used to from Oracle SQLDeveloper. Since i don't
write much SQL but use it mostly to view and aggregate information, it's
important for me to find the tables and views very quickly. The beta version i
used was a bit early i think and i will definitely give it one more try, since
i like using other products by jetbrains, i think they changed a lot since the
version i tried.

------
DomBlack
I tried the beta briefly, but to be honest it came no where close to
[http://www.sequelpro.com](http://www.sequelpro.com) for ease of use.

~~~
mootothemax
>I tried the beta briefly, but to be honest it came no where close to
[http://www.sequelpro.com](http://www.sequelpro.com) for ease of use.

I would kill for a sequelpro that worked with other databases.

~~~
sam_goody
Postico is awesome for Postgres.

------
ilitirit
I used it for about half of the EAP. For the biggest problems were performance
and some general quirks (which admittedly may have been fixed/adjusted by
now). It also didn't particularly provide me with a sense that I was being
more efficient.

Right now I use a combination of SQL Management Studio and Atlantis SQL
Everywhere. SMS to manage entities in design view, and Atlantis because of
it's much better intellisense and ease-of-use features.

------
netcraft
will this be like a lot of the other individual apps and the functionality
also included in intellij? I know there already is a lot of database
functionality built in that is similar.

I tried it during the beta and was pretty pleased with it, but the individual
price is a bit too steep in my opinion.

~~~
TeeWEE
My question too! I"m using PyCharm with the DB plugins tools installed. It
works very well. And it looks like this product is intellij with only the db
plugin installed. What more features does it have?

------
polskibus
Some product questions:

How does DataGrip support connectivity with different database engines? Is it
JDBC or ODBC connectivity?

Does DataGrip use internal SQL parsing for various SQL dialects or is the SQL
validated always against the server?

Does DataGrip include SQL profiling, like MS SQL Profiler?

Do you intend to add MDX support?

~~~
mariuz
I will answer to the first question : Seems that it's using JDBC , for
Firebird it can be used with Jaybird driver

[https://devnet.jetbrains.com/message/5518562#5518562](https://devnet.jetbrains.com/message/5518562#5518562)

------
Dnguyen
I use Toad, and the one feature that I can't live without is the tabbed
results with column filtering. I do a lot of data explorations and being able
to go back to previous queries quickly and compare is a big time saver.

------
bdcravens
I've been using it on OSX for a few weeks. It hard-crashes on me every few
hours, despite using latest version, having latest OS updates, and a beefy
machine (maxed out MBPr maybe one generation old)

------
torbica
I prefer to use Valentina studio.

Unfortunately there is no oracle support but for PostgreSQL and MySQL is by
the far the most convenient tool.

------
jimktrains2
Are there any command line tools that provide more functionality than vanilla
psql?

~~~
xemoka
Check out [http://pgcli.com/](http://pgcli.com/) , seems to be pretty good.

